

Why not to upgrade to Snow Leopard - Auusiecharles

Firstly, confession, I am a BIG Apple fan. That is until I decided to upgrade to Snow Leopard.<p>What a disappointment? Firstly, you don't really notice any better functionality.<p>Except, it is slower. It is continuously requiring you to force quit.<p>It is more like Windows?<p>Apple, what have you done!!
======
oscardelben
It's faster for me. Did you know that it runs on 64bit now? Maybe you need to
reinstall some of your applications.

------
percept
Did you do a clean install (via "Erase")? [Just checking.]

